# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  The Peachy Printer Software

## McNabb5

We all know it's open source.  Wish we could see it released before committing to back the printer.  Here is an explanation from one of Peachy Printers KS admins.  




> We have not yet released the software because we want to get it working better and have a strong foundation before we open it up to the open source community.
> When it is available you will be able to download at the download section of the Peachy Printer website. 
> Its blank now, but here is the link it will be available at:http://www.peachyprinter.com/#!download/cfvg-Kaleb


Do you guys think we will see the software released prior to close of the KS campaign?

----------


## Anuvin

I really doubt it. But honestly, it wouldn't be a great idea to release it anyway. They said they are going to spend the first two months improving the software and the hardware.

----------


## The_Critter

I agree Anuvin.  I think it is better to wait until the software is complete and running smoothly before releasing it.

----------


## rylangrayston

> We all know it's open source.  Wish we could see it released before committing to back the printer.  Here is an explanation from one of Peachy Printers KS admins.  
> Do you guys think we will see the software released prior to close of the KS campaign?


So its been more than 2 months now and as promised we are respecting the 4 freedoms noted by the www.fsf.org 
You and anyone can now get the software here.
http://software.peachyprinter.com/

and the source code is available here:

https://github.com/PeachyPrinter/peachyprintertools

The software we had originally was a really hacked together mess esp the stuff I wrote. It wasent something we could have taken much help with because it simply needed to be re written. 
All the variables had names like x, y, t, f etc it wasent legible and we all thought it would be rather disrespectful to ask for help with something that just needed rethinking. 

The software iv linked to above is much much better, were ready for help! its all done TDD and were looking forward to your pull requests. were also  happy to respect your freedoms with software that is also respectful of your time, because it written to be easy to understand and modify. 

You dont have to be a beta to try the software, turn your volume down almost all the way, run the software and listen to all the quirky sounds we send to a peachy printer to get it to draw things!!

----------


## Buggeroo

On the topic of sending sounds to the Peachy.. Is there anything in the software preventing other programs from making a noise, like an IM program or what have you, messing up your print?

----------


## Aztecphoenix

this is a little off topic but might help, the old ZX Spectrum computers used a similar system to recieve information, they were designed to use any tape deck that you had available rather than a model specific deck and took in the audio signal and converted it into binary code, schematics for the circutry are appairently online and as it is more than twenty years old any patents have worn off.

maybe looking into this might help with some of the problems the peachy is having and could solve the sound card problems.

to get a better idea of what I am talking about check out The Ben Heck Show episode he released on friday.

----------


## Pete

Not that I've seen buggerroo, and in my experience so far, even on a poky computer you really don't want to be running anything else. The audio buffer has grown and underun errors are getting more infrequent but python really doesn't seem built for speed of execution, gaps in the drive signal are much more disruptive than silencing other stuff.

----------


## BrockMcKean

> gaps in the drive signal are much more disruptive than silencing other stuff.


Yep, or just additional noise and distortions in general. Laptops are particularly bad about current creating noise on the jacks when they are plugged into DC rather than running only on battery. Older computers or computers that haven't been defragged very much or ever, are shut down improperly, don't have quite as much wattage as they should, etc. also are going to experience this kind of skipping more frequently than a brand new computer. Python would not be my first choice for an application that needs to interface like this at the hardware level, either.

----------


## RomsMaklaet

much more disruptive than silencing other stuff
เบอร์มงคล
.

----------

